# Newborn and Blister on Lip, Please Help



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

My 2 week old has a small blister on the top middle of his lip. He got it a few days after birth and I assumed it was because we had not gotten the hang of a good latch at that point. I canceled my lactation appt because I thought we had the hang of BF'ing as I have a good milk supply and he is latching well (I assume since I have no pain and his mouth is open pretty wide). Now the blister is starting to get hard, like a callous on his lip. I don't know if this is normal as it is my first time BF'ing.... Any advice?!?


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

congrats sweetie!!!

so are we thinking cold sore or just blister? is it interferring with the nursing?

if its not interferring i would probably leave it alone and hope it goes away....


----------



## lilpenguin (Apr 22, 2008)

my baby also developed the same thing. I'm pretty sure it just goes away on its own as it doesn't seem to bother her in the slightest. IIRC its just the lips getting used to the nursing.


----------



## skfmama (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree - I wouldn't worry about it. My son had them really bad when he was first born - it looked like his lips were chapped. They would get hard, peel, then form again. Gradually they went away. He's 3 mo now and doesn't have them at all.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

my babies had the same thing. it sounds like a callus type thing. it would always peel off a couple of times then it would be fine. just skin getting used to be used.


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

All three of my kids got a nursing callous in the middle of their upper lip. It would peel and reform, but eventually went away. Unless it seems to be causing him pain, or affecting his latch/your comfort I don't think it's a big deal.

And Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Just make sure at each feed that you flair the top lip out just like the bottom so that it dosnt get sucked on. My dd had one and I checked every time to make sure it was out.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

My older DD had one like that and I asked at her dr appt about it. He said it would go away when she was done breastfeeding. You know, a few years later he was right, lol!
She always had it at least off and on.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't remember if DS2 had a nursing blister, but DS1 had one. I never thought twice about it, to be honest. Nor did I mess with his lips while he was nursing. It went away by itself after a time.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

This is called a breastfeeding or nursing blister, it actually comes from a tight top lip frenulum if it's bad and interferring with nursing you can clip it, if not as a pp mentioned make sure to turn the top lip out when baby is latching on.


----------



## mnagi (Oct 5, 2005)

My son had one on and off for the first several weeks too - didn't bother him or me at all and once his lips got used to nursing it stopped reappearing. My understanding is that it's very normal and really nothing to worry about - I doubt clipping is recommended in any but the rarest cases where it's actually a sign (amongst others) of something being up. As long as he's feeding/gaining fine and it's not bothering him I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. It is not bothering him and his latch is good so I think I will just let it be. Good to know my child is not the only one with this issue


----------



## cynotgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

It's totally normal and a sign of good feeding. It eventually goes away... no need to worry!!


----------

